# Pharmacies covered by Oman Medical Insurance?



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

HI, 
Can anyone tell me of a pharmacy accepting prescriptions covered by Bupa/Oman medical insurance??
I'm in Arabian Ranches and the one in the local shopping centre (opposite the clinic) doesn't! The two in Motor city also don't !!... 
Thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

For a pharmacy that accepts them:
Aster Pharmacy, much more than medicines
To Locate them/talk to them:
Aster Pharmacy, much more than medicines
+
Aster Pharmacy, much more than medicines

p.s: google is your friend ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you could call them up for a list as well? Or ask the person handling insurance in your company for a list Iin case the insurance has been provided by your company)? Thats how I got the covered list for my last two insurances


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

I did and they said they didn't posses such a list ! I enquired as to how they could possibly be paying certain pharmacists and not be a aware who they are ... cant say I recommend Oman/Bupa - pathetic !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dubaisky said:


> I did and they said they didn't posses such a list ! I enquired as to how they could possibly be paying certain pharmacists and not be a aware who they are ... cant say I recommend Oman/Bupa - pathetic !


wow! if it is a company group scheme, there will be definitely a relationship manager for this. Ask them. They will (hopefully) be more helpful


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Saraswat - will call to confirm


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

dubaisky said:


> Thank you Saraswat - will call to confirm


your welcome ..


----------

